# Training to run a 6 minute mile...



## Blytheryn (Jun 15, 2016)

Hey guys!

I am going to take it upon myself to start running. The ultimate goal being to run 1.5 miles in about 9:30 seconds. This is the best time for running the 1.5 mile run which is a physical requirement for the AFROTC program. I am not enrolled in a school yet, but I want to be at my physical peak for when the time comes.

What are your guy's tips on starting out running? I don't have much experience, and my stamina is piss poor I assume. I lift a lot of weights, but rarely do much cardio. Right now I'm at around 190 lbs and I stand at 6,3, that is to say I'm a pretty big dude.

My plan is to start running every day. At least the mile and a half, and try and get it faster and faster every time. 

Any of you guys run a lot and care to weigh in on this?

Thanks.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Jun 15, 2016)

When I used to run, we always timed ourselves so that we could try and beat our time the next day when we ran. It also helped to have a buddy (or a lot of them!) to run with because it was friendly competition/encouragement that helped us all improve.

Set a maximum time that you want (I assume there is a maximum time allowed for the AFROTC) and if you don't beat that time, punish yourself - go run MORE!

Also, drink lots of water.

I used to workout with the Army Recruiters around me for a while to help kick me into shape  We did all of these things regularly. Hope this helps!


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 15, 2016)

USAF Fitness Program | Military.com

Basically you get full points for getting a time under 9:32, and subsequently less points until you get zero for running it in like 20 minutes. That's the same for the crunches and pull ups. Weightlifting will help me out on the others, but I really want to kick my ass this summer by running and getting the best time I can. From what I hear everything counts, and everything is also noted by your superiors. 

My dream is to eventually graduate and go on and fly if I can. It's been a boyhood dream, and the way I see it there's no harm in trying your hardest for something you really want to do.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 15, 2016)

I don't know if this applies to such short distances; but my 5K, 10K, and half marathon times all got noticeably shorter as I began to run longer distances during marathon training. The key to cardio, IMO, is consistency in your training regimen and finding the right plan for your timeline and goal.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 16, 2016)

So I ran the 1.5 mile distance yesterday in about 14 minutes. I couldn't make it all the way so I had to stop about half way and jog/powerwalk for about a minute. All in all, I reckon I'm in better shape than I thought I would be.


----------



## austink (Jun 16, 2016)

I am not a runner, but a cyclist, but I have trained for a 15k and managed to take 2nd at 7000 ft of elevation. These days I run occasionally with my dogs (5 miles give or take). 

First and foremost get good shoes. I highly recommend going to reputable sporting goods store, or better yet a running/tri store and trying on a ton of shoes. If your max distance is less than a 5K you probably don't need heavy support shoes, but given you are fairly heavy it might be worth a try. Many stores will have you run on a treadmill to check your gate etc. 

I would also work on endurance by running further but slower. Try for 3 miles at 10 minute pace or something just to build your aerobic capability. 

You obviously can train specifically for 1.5 miles and never run any more than that,but doing more cardio never hurt anyone. And don't run in a regular cotton t shirt, that is a one way ticket to chafed nipples.


----------



## extendedsolo (Jun 17, 2016)

I guess my question is what is your body fat percentage? Also have you played any sports that require a lot of running such as basketball/soccer/ lacrosse? also how old are you?

Not to be a self appointed expert but, I have logged about 20,000 miles over the last 9 years running, so I feel like when I know these things I could help you out quite a bit.

Also 14 minutes for 1.5 miles is pretty good for someone who says they haven't run much. probably not too far away.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 17, 2016)

austink said:


> I am not a runner, but a cyclist, but I have trained for a 15k and managed to take 2nd at 7000 ft of elevation. These days I run occasionally with my dogs (5 miles give or take).
> 
> First and foremost get good shoes. I highly recommend going to reputable sporting goods store, or better yet a running/tri store and trying on a ton of shoes. If your max distance is less than a 5K you probably don't need heavy support shoes, but given you are fairly heavy it might be worth a try. Many stores will have you run on a treadmill to check your gate etc.
> 
> ...



I went into a sporting goods store here in Sweden a few days ago and picked up some basic Nike running tights, not too much compression or anything, because I intend to use them in the gym for leg day and such, and a pair of Nike Free Flyknits. I had a pair of Nike Free 5.0's before when I ran a bit last year, and liked them quite a bit.

Sure, sure. I'm trying to work out maybe if I start running outside maybe 3 times a week, to do longer distances at a slower pace at least once, and train for the 1 mile and 1.5 mile times twice. Good call, get a polyester shirt, or tape my nipples then?



extendedsolo said:


> I guess my question is what is your body fat percentage? Also have you played any sports that require a lot of running such as basketball/soccer/ lacrosse? also how old are you?
> 
> Not to be a self appointed expert but, I have logged about 20,000 miles over the last 9 years running, so I feel like when I know these things I could help you out quite a bit.
> 
> Also 14 minutes for 1.5 miles is pretty good for someone who says they haven't run much. probably not too far away.




I haven't done a body fat measurement in quite a while, but I would assume that right now I could possibly be at 14%-16%? I'll upload a picture so that you can get a better idea in a bit. Sportswise, I rowed a bit high school, and have been an okay swimmer. Not at long distances however. I am 20, almost 21 years old.

I agree, I kind of surprised myself with the time. I was able to run the first 800 meters all in one go, and then I had to pace myself and take small breaks. All in all though, I considered that first run sort of an "orientation" run to see where I was physically. I'll try and get a run in tomorrow before work, and see if I can give you guys a better time.

EDIT:https://imgur.com/a/DlJC6


----------



## austink (Jun 17, 2016)

Yeah you can tape/put band aides over the nips to prevent chafing. Or just run without a shirt, that is how I do it.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 18, 2016)

austink said:


> Yeah you can tape/put band aides over the nips to prevent chafing. Or just run without a shirt, that is how I do it.



Without a shirt it is then. Don't have to tell me twice!


----------



## extendedsolo (Jun 19, 2016)

Blytheryn said:


> I haven't done a body fat measurement in quite a while, but I would assume that right now I could possibly be at 14%-16%? I'll upload a picture so that you can get a better idea in a bit. Sportswise, I rowed a bit high school, and have been an okay swimmer. Not at long distances however. I am 20, almost 21 years old.
> 
> I agree, I kind of surprised myself with the time. I was able to run the first 800 meters all in one go, and then I had to pace myself and take small breaks. All in all though, I considered that first run sort of an "orientation" run to see where I was physically. I'll try and get a run in tomorrow before work, and see if I can give you guys a better time.
> 
> EDIT:https://imgur.com/a/DlJC6



I really think the "long distance" won't help you very much since 1.5 miles would barely be considered long distance. The longest you would need to run IMO is 45 minutes of easy running, which for you should be about 5 miles. A heart rate monitor is great for figuring out where you should be, and it's probably going to feel like you are barely moving. Do the easy run on a leg day. 

The other two days, since you are wanting to get there quicker, is to run probably 200m at about 90% max effort and then jog for 200m. Do that about 10 times 2 times a week. If you want, add in one MAYBE two 400m of the same effort. Throw in a mile warmup and a mile cool down that should be about 5 miles. 

Keep in mind if you are doing deadlifts, squats, etc they will suffer since you will lose some of the explosiveness you need to lift heavy. It's very difficult to get bigger and get faster simultaneously. Do the above for about 4 weeks and then re evaluate. 

Now if you can't run 45 minutes consecutively, just work up to that. Most newbie runners just are running too fast for what should be considered an easy run. Heart rate monitor can help with that.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 20, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> I really think the "long distance" won't help you very much since 1.5 miles would barely be considered long distance. The longest you would need to run IMO is 45 minutes of easy running, which for you should be about 5 miles. A heart rate monitor is great for figuring out where you should be, and it's probably going to feel like you are barely moving. Do the easy run on a leg day.
> 
> The other two days, since you are wanting to get there quicker, is to run probably 200m at about 90% max effort and then jog for 200m. Do that about 10 times 2 times a week. If you want, add in one MAYBE two 400m of the same effort. Throw in a mile warmup and a mile cool down that should be about 5 miles.
> 
> ...




This is awesome, thanks! Do the 1.5 fast run on the leg day, and the others spaced out in the week. I doubt I can for 45 minutes straight, but I will work up to it. Thanks for the advice, you really seem to know what you're talking about. Nutritionwise, should I just keep eating normally, you think, or are there some things to take into account (more carbs the night before longer run?)

Cheers, man!


----------



## thraxil (Jun 20, 2016)

Blytheryn said:


> I doubt I can for 45 minutes straight, but I will work up to it.



Go as slow as you need to at first, walk bits, whatever. Just keep your heart rate up for a solid 45 minutes or so on a regular basis and you'll improve. Less than 20-30 minutes of cardio and you'll see limited benefit (beyond warming you up for more). Then you quickly reach diminishing returns beyond 45 minutes to an hour.


----------



## austink (Jun 22, 2016)

Blytheryn said:


> This is awesome, thanks! Do the 1.5 fast run on the leg day, and the others spaced out in the week. I doubt I can for 45 minutes straight, but I will work up to it. Thanks for the advice, you really seem to know what you're talking about. Nutritionwise, should I just keep eating normally, you think, or are there some things to take into account (more carbs the night before longer run?)
> 
> Cheers, man!



I recon you would be fine with your regular diet. 45 minutes is not enough to deplete glycogen stores. On top of that, carbo loading really needs to be done much earlier than the night before. But that isn't something you need to worry about.


----------



## extendedsolo (Jun 23, 2016)

austink said:


> I recon you would be fine with your regular diet. 45 minutes is not enough to deplete glycogen stores. On top of that, carbo loading really needs to be done much earlier than the night before. But that isn't something you need to worry about.



Seconded. Adding a banana or two may be beneficial. Or adding a banana 20 minutes before an easy run. Other than that carbo loading is for people running halfs and full marathons and longer at the fastest they can for the distance.



thraxil said:


> Go as slow as you need to at first, walk bits, whatever. Just keep your heart rate up for a solid 45 minutes or so on a regular basis and you'll improve. Less than 20-30 minutes of cardio and you'll see limited benefit (beyond warming you up for more). Then you quickly reach diminishing returns beyond 45 minutes to an hour.



45 minutes is the best bang for your buck. I wouldn't say diminishing returns as it completely depends on your goal and running fitness already. I'm willing to bet that if he ran 90 minutes a few times a week he would reach his goal not necessarily faster, but he would keep that speed longer in a year or two.



Blytheryn said:


> This is awesome, thanks! Do the 1.5 fast run on the leg day, and the others spaced out in the week. I doubt I can for 45 minutes straight, but I will work up to it. Thanks for the advice, you really seem to know what you're talking about. Nutritionwise, should I just keep eating normally, you think, or are there some things to take into account (more carbs the night before longer run?)
> 
> Cheers, man!



Keep in mind it should be EASY. Like I said, a heart rate monitor will help you determine how easy feels. You'll get there by doing intervals, but if you stop doing the intervals for speed you'll probably find that you can't run 6 minute miles anymore. What's more is don't get discouraged. There is a little bit of genetics at work here, but your body type looks suited for a 6 minute mile. It took me a couple years to get down to that fast, although I was completely out of shape and fat.


----------



## Beefmuffin (Jul 20, 2016)

A lot of good info here. Something else you may want to look into. Sprinting. Dedicate some time after workouts and what not to do some 50 yard sprints at about 90%+ effort. It will give you tremendous gains in the cardio aspect. Rucking (weighted backpack hikes) can also be done to help with building your leg muscles up and endurance. If you are up for it, you can also Ruck for say a mile or two, and then try running your mile and a half after that. You will be surprised at how much faster your mile time will be because your body gets used to that extra weight quickly. Also resistance running (if you can manage it, due to the equipment requirements) is also a great way to work on that leg strength and get your running form right.


----------



## Fretless (Jul 20, 2016)

When I did cross country my fastest minute was 5:15, and my average time per lap at a meet was 6 minutes, and most people don't believe me when I tell them how lazy my training was.

I never did speed training, I thought it was too tiring, and would wear me out rather than build me up (not to mention the risk for injury was far higher), so to train, I jogged in running form at a pace as slow as my walk (trust me form is a huge part of it). I'd run 10+ miles a day doing that, and my mile time dropped steadily. I wasn't the fastest runner, I wasn't trying to be, but I was definitely one of the fastest on my team. It was a comfortable way to train, but definitely took time to build up. Jogging in form even at a slow pace will build muscle memory for that form, and will allow your body to do it very easily, since all you're doing is speeding up the movements.


----------



## Drew (Aug 5, 2016)

Another cyclist here. Running SUCKS, but it's useful cross-training to work muscles I don't use while riding, and work the ones I DO use in different ways (my legs feel better when I've been getting in the occasional run and not just riding nonstop), and it's a good way to get a good workout in a hurry. 

I wouldn't worry about your nipples chafing on a 1.5mi run. I generally run in wicking t-shirts (I've done enough 5k races that give you shirts in "performance" fabrics that I have a good supply) but even if I was out in a cotton t shirt, I'd think you'd need to get up to half marathon distances before that becomes a problem. Just run in whgatever's comfortable. 

Having some way to track your progress is good - you could keep a spreadsheet or a notebook of distances and times, but there are also a whole bunch of good aps for this. I use Strava, which is more cycling focused but has pretty good support for runners as well, but there are a number of other aps that let you track distance, speed, time, and location while you run so you can see how you're progressing. 

Other than that, stretch afterwards, expect the first couple runs to leave you sore as hell when you finish but it'll get easier with time, and just keep doing it. 5k is a pretty good distance, IMO, and for a run like what you're training for, it means on "race day" you can step it up and hammer, because you're used to more than twice the distance. Mix up longer, slower runs (5k, 10k, whatever) with shorter, faster "interval" runs. Afterwards, Bananas, or anything rich in potassium, help with the sore muscles, as does massage. 

Really, though, when it comes to getting faster, training is like practicing anything else. Go out and do it. The more you do anything the better you get.


----------



## Chewy5150 (Aug 8, 2016)

I've been a runner/jogger for a few years now. About 2 years ago I bought a garmin training watch and it was a great investment especially when keeping track of my personal progress. Other than that drink water, watch your diet, stretch a lot, and find ways to increase your stamina/endurance (like HIIT type stuff or just running through more challenging hilly areas)


----------



## MikeH (Aug 12, 2016)

In on running/AFROTC thread. I'm in the same boat, though I'm already in the Air Force, but trying to commission. My last PT test, I scored an 88.7 with a max on waist measurement, max pushups, max situps, and a horrible run time of 12:23. I partly contribute that to choosing to do my PT test at 10am in San Antonio in the middle of June, so it was already 95 degrees by the time I started running. The key, really, is to just run more. Get used to the environment you're going to be running in, if possible. If you're going to OTS, you'll be in Alabama, so low elevation, humid, and a bit warm. If you plan on going to the Academy, you'll be in Colorado, so high elevation, less humidity, cooler temps. I've been incorporating a lot more cardio into my workout regimen, and in 2 months have went from a 12:23 on a rubber track, and just ran a 12:06 on a dirt track in 103 degree heat, after working 10 hours in the same heat. I'm going to put myself at sub-12 on a fresh day in the early morning. I not only run, but do longer bike rides, hit the elliptical, versa ladder (look it up, they're terrible), and row machine. I also change up how I run on different days. Some days, I'll go for the 1.5 mile, others I'll do sprints, as well as distance running (2.5+ miles). Best of luck! Hopefully we'll both be butter bars soon.


----------



## Blytheryn (Aug 12, 2016)

MikeH said:


> In on running/AFROTC thread. I'm in the same boat, though I'm already in the Air Force, but trying to commission. My last PT test, I scored an 88.7 with a max on waist measurement, max pushups, max situps, and a horrible run time of 12:23. I partly contribute that to choosing to do my PT test at 10am in San Antonio in the middle of June, so it was already 95 degrees by the time I started running. The key, really, is to just run more. Get used to the environment you're going to be running in, if possible. If you're going to OTS, you'll be in Alabama, so low elevation, humid, and a bit warm. If you plan on going to the Academy, you'll be in Colorado, so high elevation, less humidity, cooler temps. I've been incorporating a lot more cardio into my workout regimen, and in 2 months have went from a 12:23 on a rubber track, and just ran a 12:06 on a dirt track in 103 degree heat, after working 10 hours in the same heat. I'm going to put myself at sub-12 on a fresh day in the early morning. I not only run, but do longer bike rides, hit the elliptical, versa ladder (look it up, they're terrible), and row machine. I also change up how I run on different days. Some days, I'll go for the 1.5 mile, others I'll do sprints, as well as distance running (2.5+ miles). Best of luck! Hopefully we'll both be butter bars soon.



I'm 21 right now, and going to do my SAT's to hopefully get a math grade good enough for either the academy or any state school so I can knock it out and hopefully get a scholarship. I really should get out more, but summer is over here in sunny Gothenburg, Sweden which bumps the running motivation down a notch. It's really motivating to hear from guys who want to do the same thing though. What job post comission are you interested in?


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 12, 2016)

Bandages over your nips. Start with an elliptical if you need to (I used to get shin splints before I started working out). And just ramp up from there. Basically, running sucks and is hard on you knees if you don't run correctly. Google proper running technique, because I sure can't explain it. Lol. Best of luck in reaching your goals.


----------



## Blytheryn (Aug 12, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> Bandages over your nips. Start with an elliptical if you need to (I used to get shin splints before I started working out). And just ramp up from there. Basically, running sucks and is hard on you knees if you don't run correctly. Google proper running technique, because I sure can't explain it. Lol. Best of luck in reaching your goals.



Thank you, man! Last time I went for a long run (5 miles) I felt great and I was able to do it in 50 minutes. It got a lot slower in the end as I was running though the city and up some hills and huge bridges and whatnot, but I really just proved to myself that the endurance is there, I just need to keep heshing away at it. I'll look up the stuff on good running technique as well. Thanks for the pointers!


----------



## MikeH (Aug 12, 2016)

Blytheryn said:


> I'm 21 right now, and going to do my SAT's to hopefully get a math grade good enough for either the academy or any state school so I can knock it out and hopefully get a scholarship. I really should get out more, but summer is over here in sunny Gothenburg, Sweden which bumps the running motivation down a notch. It's really motivating to hear from guys who want to do the same thing though. What job post comission are you interested in?



If I stay in the Air Force, I'm going for ALO (13L), which is a TACP officer. As of right now, I'm trying to go blue to green, though, and be an Infantry Officer (11A) in the Army, and hopefully progress from there, to 82nd/101st Airborne, and eventually 75th Ranger Regiment. I'm tired of straight leg jobs, so I'm trying to go to the special operations side of the military. And yes, I know my run has to improve drastically.


----------



## Bevo (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi guys, a bit late to the party as I was.... Running LOL!!

Lots of good advice here but the simplistic and easy to follow method I have recommended before for those doing the test is this.
Run easy at a comfortable talking pace 3 days per week 30min to 1 hour long, enables endurance
1 day per week warm up for 15 min at the above pace preferably on a track.
Do one 80% sprint for 1 min or one lap, walk to recover for 2 min.
Do one at 90% 1 min, walk 2 to recover
Do one at 100% 1 min, walk until recovered
Run easy 15 min home.

Another great tool is tempo running, on your normal run once warmed up pick up you pace so you can just maintain it, any harder is too much any easier is to easy. Aim for 5 min at a time at least once on every run.

Eating does not matter as long as your not starving, I always light eat an hour before but also run 5 min after getting out of bed for an hour.
If you can access a heart rate monitor it would be a huge help!

Last, run by effort and time not speed and distance.
Once you get comfortable bring that in for a pleasant surprise, you will run further and faster than you think.

Ok last last!!
Intensity, don't run like you can't walk, run with purpose always thinking fast even when you go slow, keep the pace up. On intervals run like hell, hard as you can. On tempo stop at flat out then back off not go easy then go faster into tempo.

Cheers!


----------

